# Using a Canister Filter for 20g tank?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

As the title says, I'm just pretty wondering if its much better to just put a canister filter on a 20g tank for more clear water.. It seems that my filter *tetra whisper ex20* always needs a filter cartridge change. Is canister filter much better for it? Or should i just stick with my hanging filter tetra ex20? Thanks in advance!

Karl


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A cansiter is great on a tank that size - really cuts down on maintenance of a small HOB filter.

A canister requires much less frequent servicing, but the servicing every few months will take 10 - 15 minutes typically.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I use an Eheim 2213 Cannister Filter on my 15 gallon and a Rena XP Cannister Filter on my 29 gallon. Both are very low maintenance compared to a "Hang on Back" type. (and much quieter).

I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

2213 is perfect for a 20g tank.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks for the reply guys!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

is it bad to over filter a 20g tank? Lol. since ill be getting a canister filter, should i still keep the HOB filter? or get rid of it?


----------



## Jiblets (Dec 24, 2009)

You'll probably want to run both to give time for the bacteria to seed and populate the new canister. I wouldn't worry about "over" filtering - but you can restrict the flow a little using the valves.

I'm currently cycling a 20g with a eheim 2215. Way overkill for the tank, but that's what I had on hand.

Cheers,

Jiblets


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

sounds good lol. i might run it both or not by the time i get bigfishy's eheim2213 ill run em both for about 24hrs and see if it'll work out well. Thanks for giving me a heads up Jiblet!


----------

